# Portuguese Tumblers



## BEKISAR (Jul 23, 2008)

Today is my first time to post here as I am a new member. I am interested in obtaining a pair of these birds that are advertised as the "worlds smallest pigeon" breed. Does anyone know anything that may help me?My name is Wayne, and I live in Florida,in the U.S.A.THANK YOU.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What part of Florida?

Portuguese Tumbler Club of America - 920-467-2289


Ed Tomasko Shelton, CT Phone: 203-925-8955 Breedserf. Rollers, Parlor Rollers, Portuguese Tumblers & Busschaert Racing Homers 

Email:[email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Wayne, and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I can't help in your quest for this breed, but I just wanted to welcome you.

As you can see, we DO have a few members in Florida.


----------



## BEKISAR (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello and thank you to both GRIM and TREES GRAY. Please forgive me for not responding sooner.Wayne


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Valencian Figuritas are the smallest breed as far as I know


----------



## BEKISAR (Jul 23, 2008)

THANK YOU for the info!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem  I have heard there have been Portuguese Tumblers that were smaller than Figs, but most are not I'm sure. On average Figs are 4-6 ounces and P. Tumblers are closer to 10 ounces I think.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

*portuguese*

The good ones are small. About the same size as a good fig or vienna


----------



## Arijit (Aug 31, 2011)

Please tell me the medicine name to female pigeon reproductive system active ?

female pigeon age - 5 years


----------



## Arijit (Aug 31, 2011)

my mobile no - 08981222056


----------



## Arijit (Aug 31, 2011)

*Post Pics*

POST This Picture In Your Album..or As Athread.....


----------

